# viper 5906v Dball2



## wfd410 (Mar 17, 2014)

I was hoping someone could help me I just installed the Viper 5906v with the DBall2 D2D in my 2006 Honda Accord. Everything is working like a champ but I need a little help on a couple of things. 

1. How do I make the alarm not auto arm itself and 

2. How can I get the alarm to unlock the driver door on the first push and then on the second push unlock the other doors. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

wfd410 said:


> I was hoping someone could help me I just installed the Viper 5906v with the DBall2 D2D in my 2006 Honda Accord. Everything is working like a champ but I need a little help on a couple of things.
> 
> 1. How do I make the alarm not auto arm itself and
> 
> ...



OK#2 you got the wrong wire, keep trying
#1 Passive or active you want one or the other, should be in the owners manual.


----------

